# Would my riders typically report this to Uber?



## GailWinds (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe to the grammar police. It's "my daughter and me". And use especially instead of specially in that sentence.

It is a little tacky, but who cares? Squeeze as much out of these cheapskate passengers as possible. If they report you, you'll most likely just get a warning.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It really depends on the person. I've never taken an uber. The only time I've ever complained about a taxi was in Las Vegas taking the tunnel. I also complained about a taxi driver in Vegas for nearly hitting me.

Fast is good. Safe is better


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This comes across as slightly needy to me.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd worry about your ratings getting dinged by people that don't want to tip and not feel guilty about it, and it probably wouldn't make much difference in any event. Folks that tip will tip, folks that won't, makes no difference.


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

GailWinds said:


> View attachment 30683


Tipping is against the UBER policy so you risk being deactivated. UBER is a stubborn dinosaur.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Dude in the Car said:


> Tipping is against the UBER policy so you risk being deactivated. UBER is a stubborn dinosaur.


Please post where tipping is against Uber policy. Just go ahead and cut/paste where they said it.
Cheap ass customers read in to what they want to avoid it. That's the problem.


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

Uber Steve LV said:


> Please post where tipping is against Uber policy. Just go ahead and cut/paste where they said it.
> Cheap ass customers read in to what they want to avoid it. That's the problem.


If it wasn't against their policy they would be having that option in the App just like LYFT. Why would they mislead the riders that a tip is included and then after that a tip isn't necessary. So frustrating, they have nothing to lose by allowing tips.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Uber Steve LV said:


> Please post where tipping is against Uber policy. Just go ahead and cut/paste where they said it.
> Cheap ass customers read in to what they want to avoid it. That's the problem.


This is easy.

https://drive.uber.com/oh/faqs/

*Can I accept cash tips?*
There is no tip with Uber. The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.

This is on all the Uber driver city pages....where you been?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Adbam said:


> This is easy.
> 
> https://drive.uber.com/oh/faqs/
> 
> ...


thanks for proving his point  No where does it say you CANT tip and that is AGAINST policy to accept a tip


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I would tip as a rider and smile you are a lovely looking family. On the other hand only 90% of pax are decent people I'm betting one in a hundred will complain.


----------



## GailWinds (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. And yes I did end up changing the picture because I didn't need to be considered as tacky or needy. But still loving my fellow Uber forum members!


----------



## GailWinds (Mar 4, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Maybe to the grammar police. It's "my daughter and me". And use especially instead of specially in that sentence.
> 
> It is a little tacky, but who cares? Squeeze as much out of these cheapskate passengers as possible. If they report you, you'll most likely just get a warning.


 Picture changed which seems better anyways! I do thank you for helping me out on my grammar I guess that explains why I got straight A's in Spanish yet B's and C's in English courses. LOL


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Adbam said:


> This is easy.
> 
> https://drive.uber.com/oh/faqs/
> 
> ...


Ha ha, a Tip for the Driver, which is optional and completely at the control of the consumer, will make a rider feel obligated, 
..._but a mandatory Uber "Safe Rides / Booking Fee" on each Trip that goes 100% to Uber and 0% to Drivers will not._

Ohhhh, I get it. The Safe Rides / Booking Fee comes at the beginning of the Trip, while a Tip comes at the end of a Trip. Ipsofacto, this is completely within Uber _"not wanting riders to feel obligated to pay extra"_ at the end of the trip policy.

I, what, huh, wait...Uberspeak


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm guessing that there are many transplants from New York, Chicago, other metropolitan cities to Naples. Also that these transplants, vacationers and snow-birds, are well off. Anyway.

Maybe you can rotate a few messages and see what sticks. 
Traditional, like:
- Gratuities Appreciated

Humor, like:
- Your Fare pays for my expenses. Tips pay for my daughter's shoes.
- Photo of Special K (the Kalanick). Tip Included? You believe a billionaire with 10 offshore bank accounts,
....or the guy/gal in front of you with your life in his/her hands?

Humor and Creative:
- Have four locations on each of four sides. Like, New York, Canada, Chicago, and "another city".
Ask, hey were are you from? Then rotate Tip Jar for maximum impact.
1) Chicago: Hoffa always tipped well, until....
2) Canada: 100% of Toronto strippers approve of Tipping
3) NY: Gratuity Included - You from Europe or New York?
4) Los Angeles: Never use this one. Every. No tips coming your way.


----------



## Dguy (Dec 6, 2015)

I discuss tipping openly with my riders. I received over $100 in tips and my rating is still 4.91. I've even told Uber I was doing this... 

Read your partner agreement. Nothing in there about tipping causing deactivation. 

Embrace tips, find a fun way to discuss the tipping processing and Uber on.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Dguy said:


> I discuss tipping openly with my riders. I received over $100 in tips and my rating is still 4.91. I've even told Uber I was doing this...
> 
> Read your partner agreement. Nothing in there about tipping causing deactivation.
> 
> Embrace tips, find a fun way to discuss the tipping processing and Uber on.


Ok, what do you say, how do you say it?

Thanks so much,
- CD


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> I would tip as a rider and smile you are a lovely looking family. On the other hand only 90% of pax are decent people I'm betting one in a hundred will complain.


I'm betting one in a hundred will tip☺


----------

